# Nach dem tot alles weg?



## gart (17. August 2008)

Huhu,
ich hab kürzlich mit d2 angefangen und bin grad zum erstenmal gestorben^^
nunja jetzt stand da: esc drücken blablabla kostet 237g. gut nich schlimm ich hatte 2k,
naja, danach war ich wieder ich diesem komishcen lager, meine ganze rüssi war weg, und ich hatte kein geld mehr.

is das normal?

mfg gart


----------



## Yiraja (17. August 2008)

jo du musst dann für gewöhnlich an der stelle wo du gestorben bist deine leiche wieder einsammeln^^ dann haste alle sachen wieder aber geld wird beim sterben immer dezimiert


----------



## gart (17. August 2008)

ahja und wenn jemand dann 100k g zusammen hat, kurz afk geht vergessen zu speichern, kommt wieder ist tot und alles is weg?^^
wär ja mal kagge oda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rapdef723 (17. August 2008)

Ich hab auch grad angefangen, lvl 6 Barbar, hab das Spiel aber schon 7 Jahre im Schrank liegen hahahaha^^


----------



## gart (17. August 2008)

meine babar is lvl 7 als er gestorben is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja hab sonst fast alle klassen scho angespielt aba ich find bei solchen spielen wie diablo muss es einfachn nahkämpfer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (17. August 2008)

Nu sei froh, da kannste ja noch das zeug aus deiner Leiche sammeln...

Im HC Modus is alles Wirklich weg *muaha* ^^


----------



## Collectorlegend (17. August 2008)

wenn du stirbts und dann dein Rechner abstürzt oder du dich ausloggst ist die Leiche direkt neben dir in der Stadt mußt also dann nicht mehr hinlaufen allerdings ist dann die ganze Kohle die dabei hattest weg soweit ich mich erinnern kann


----------



## gart (17. August 2008)

wird das gold eig gesichert wenn man es auf seine truhe einzahlt?
auch wenn man danach stirbt?


----------



## Nick1414 (17. August 2008)

Wäre schön,
ist es aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einen Vorteil hat es aber,
das Gold in der Truhe zu lagern:
Wenn du Online spielst und stirbst,
fällt alles Gold, das du dabei hast,
neben deiner Leiche auf den Boden und jeder andere kanns einsammeln.
Liegts in der Truhe,
ist das davor sicher,
dir wird fürs sterben aber trotzdem immer Gold abgezogen.

Cheers


----------



## gart (17. August 2008)

ah ok danke, aber da ich nich online spiel sonder erstmal alles austest werrd ichd ann lieber regelmäßig einzahlen.
jetz weiß ich wenigstens wo ich meine letzten 2k finden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gart (17. August 2008)

hoffentlich liest das noch jemand,
also ich hab nommal ne frage, und zwar hat mein neuer nekro alle fertigkeits sahcen im skelette beschwören grad konnte er 3 skelette beschwören, jetzt nurnoch 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 woran liegtn das?


----------



## Shaxul (17. August 2008)

gart schrieb:


> hoffentlich liest das noch jemand,
> also ich hab nommal ne frage, und zwar hat mein neuer nekro alle fertigkeits sahcen im skelette beschwören grad konnte er 3 skelette beschwören, jetzt nurnoch 2
> 
> 
> ...



Eventuell hast du den Stab ausgezogen, den du am Anfang hattest? Da ist +1 zu Skelette beschwören drauf.


----------



## Sorzzara (17. August 2008)

Wenn ich solche Threads sehe, bzw. einige der Kommentare dazu lese frag ich mich ehrlich, ob eigentlich irgendwer von euch das Spiel nicht Raubkopiert hat...in der Originalverpackung liegt ein Handbuch, da stehen alle diese kleinen Dinge drin.

Oder ihr gehört zur Fraktion der Handbuch - Nichtleser. Eigentlich noch schlimmer ^^


----------



## Shaxul (17. August 2008)

@Sorzarra: Das Handbuch ist ja sowieso in einigen Punkten nicht mehr aktuell wegen den Patches. Soweit ich mich erinnere, gab es ganz zu Beginn z.B. keine Manatränke beim NPC zu kaufen.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2008)

gart schrieb:


> ahja und wenn jemand dann 100k g zusammen hat, kurz afk geht vergessen zu speichern, kommt wieder ist tot und alles is weg?^^
> wär ja mal kagge oda
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das wäre sowas von wayne wenn das gold weg ist weils davon genug gibt.

bei den gegenständen siehts da schon anders aus^^


----------



## Gehrkos (17. August 2008)

Ich find die unwissenheit sehr erschreckend dieses Threades..

1. Wenn mann Stirbt verliert man einen Prozentuallen anteil abgezogen der sich aus den Faktoren Gold im Inventar und Level zusammensetzt.
2. Gold in der Truhe wird nicht angezapft ausser man kauft etwas beim händler und hat kein gold im inventar.
3. Der Online modus ist 1 zu 1 Gleich des Singelplayer modi mit aussnahmen der Uniquid items und Runenwörter die nur im Online modus zuerhalten sind sowie der Hellfire Quest und der Diablo Clone.
4. Wenn man stirbt im "online modus" wirft der spieler der stirbt nicht sein restliches gold was er dabei hatte auf den Boden..
5. Die Handbuch ist immer soweit hingehend aktuell, da es nicht patch orientiert sondern nur einen stand festhält wenn überhaupt. Es erklärt die spiel Mechanik und weißt auf gewisse inhalte hin.

Jo das kann echt nerven wenn man im Profi Modus ( Hardcore ) stirbt und seine items verliert.. wenn man denn nicht nette leute hat die einem helfen vieleicht doch was zuretten.. >_> ohjaaa und das nervt von mal zumal immer mehr..... Naja das macht aber auch den reiz aus.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## dGJojo (17. August 2008)

öhm wenn man im hc modus stirbt is soweit ich mich recht erinnere der ganze charakter tot ...also nicht mehr spielbar und man hat beim charakterauswahl bildschirm nur eine in schwarze kutte gehüllte gestalt mit lvl angabe des gestorbenen chrakters


----------



## Gehrkos (17. August 2008)

Richtig.. aber wenn man im Player Grupp Configuration Windows ( ansteuerung mit P ) denn personen die in grp sind oder einzelnen die rechte gibs deine leiche im hardcore modus nach dem tot aufzusammeln ( ist ein kl. symbol einschloss.. wenn geschlossen NEIN wenn offen JA ) dann erstellt man einen neuen oder geht mit anderen chara ins game und handelt mit den leuten die deine leiche aufgesammelt haben und bekommst sie vielleicht wieder.. ( mann weißt ja nie ob sie alle erlich sind auch die besten freunde können dich enttäuschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt immer darauf an was du gerade dabei hattest.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..

mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## Yiraja (17. August 2008)

nicht zu vergessen ist das man mit geld in diablo eig nix anfangen kann^^


----------



## Gehrkos (17. August 2008)

hmm das stimmt leider ._. ....

naja evtl.... Reparieren xD... kann gerne mal 100.000ne kosten.. evtl auch 1.000.000 aber dann musst du schon amulette oder ausrüstung haben die Talente drauf haben z.B teleportations Amulett.. das kostet dann gerne mal viel gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haha.. sonst -..- ist es nutzlos... okay okay Söldner tot auf 90 50.000g  ( naja kommt auch auf die items an die er anhat..)..

Obwohl NEIN !... ganz vergessen lustige Diablo Bildchen :> jaja diablo spieler werden kreativ wenn sie zuviel gold haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (17. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wenn ich solche Threads sehe, bzw. einige der Kommentare dazu lese frag ich mich ehrlich, ob eigentlich irgendwer von euch das Spiel nicht Raubkopiert hat...in der Originalverpackung liegt ein Handbuch, da stehen alle diese kleinen Dinge drin.
> 
> Oder ihr gehört zur Fraktion der Handbuch - Nichtleser. Eigentlich noch schlimmer ^^




Es giebt vieleicht auch leute die haben ihr DB2 aus der Pyramide oder der Bestseller Serie gekauft? Da ist dann kein Handbuch bei. (vieleicht als PDF, aber das wissen die wenigsten^^)


----------



## Sanitäter (17. August 2008)

Man -.-

Weis einer woran das ermessen wird wieviel Gold einem nach dem Tod abgenommen wird ?? Ich bin grade das erste ma gestorben.. bin lvl 22 und mir wurden ohne scheiss 25k abgezogen ... was soll der scheiss -.-


----------



## Gehrkos (17. August 2008)

Hey sani 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer lesen kann und so.. ich sagte das Setzt sich aus dem level und dem Goldwert zusammen

naja da gabs mal ne formel.. tut mir leid ist zulange her... aber ich glaube 25% waren das kann das?

Je mehr Gold desto mehr Gold verlierst du.. das level spielt darin eine kleine unwichtigere rolle^^.

mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## Bierzelthocker (18. August 2008)

Gold verliert man, egal ob im Inventar oder in der Schatzkiste (zumindest im Bnet ist das so).
Man verliert auch einen Teil an Erfahrung, wenn man seine Leiche auf normalem Weg wiederbekommt (also hinläuft) ist der Verlust nicht so groß. Wenn man aber das Spiel verlässt und seine Leiche dann in der Stadt aufhebt geht ein größerer Teil der Erfahrung verloren.

Ob der Erfahrungsverlust erst ab gewissen Leveln eintritt, weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls wird es mit einem Lvl 95 Char ziemlich schmerzhaft seine Leiche einfach liegen zu lassen und ein neues Game aufzumachen.


----------



## Sanitäter (18. August 2008)

ja sry war gestern gefrustet ... aber jetzt mach ich immer nen passwortgeschützeten server und nehme alles Gold aus der truhe und lege es bei seite ... und wenn ich was brauchen heb ich des wieder auf


----------



## Anevila (18. August 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Nu sei froh, da kannste ja noch das zeug aus deiner Leiche sammeln...
> 
> Im HC Modus is alles Wirklich weg *muaha* ^^




RIP

Friede seiner Asche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (18. August 2008)

Gehrkos schrieb:


> Ich find die unwissenheit sehr erschreckend dieses Threades..
> 
> 1. Wenn mann Stirbt verliert man einen Prozentuallen anteil abgezogen der sich aus den Faktoren Gold im Inventar und Level zusammensetzt.
> 2. Gold in der Truhe wird nicht angezapft ausser man kauft etwas beim händler und hat kein gold im inventar.
> ...



boah du heini  sind ja nicht alle so toll wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

